# Frog slime



## Kgbower (Jul 9, 2009)

Every now and then when one of my female vittatus eats it seems as she is coughing or something, when she does this it is followed by a clear mucus; I'm guessing this isn't normal... Has anyone ever experienced something similar any suggestions. Like I said she does it maybe once a week, it seems like she gets something caught in her throat if this is possible.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Shedding, they all do it each morning


----------



## Kgbower (Jul 9, 2009)

Thank you for the quick reply... That makes sense cause the lights are on a reverse light cycle during the summer and I feed them not to long after the lights come on. That is a big relief 
Thanks


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah if you pay attention closely you'll see them all do it, looks kinda freaky and nasty if you don't know what they're doing - that's probably the only time you'll see them open their mouths that wide


----------



## Kgbower (Jul 9, 2009)

Ya it was really weird, I thought I was going to wake up to a dead frog! I'll have to watch my other frogs and see them do it.


----------



## Kgbower (Jul 9, 2009)

Should I wait to feed them until the lights have been on for a while?


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

They usually do that soon after waking up from what I see, so just use common sense - shouldn't really make much of a difference though


----------

